# Sikhism's Connection With



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 19, 2004)

Guru Nanakji said to study all religions as they all contain some truth. I think the relation Sikhism has with Buddhism is the fact that as Buddhism as no God, they seem to be less egotistical by thinking that their way is the true way and that they are God's chosen ones. Therefore for a Sikh, study of Buddhism would help with the ego. Also I feel that study of Jainism's ahimsa [non-violence] would help with the Sikh practice of no-anger.

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 19, 2004)

Similar discussion going on here... http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/threads/sikhism-a-religion.264/#post573


----------

